# Does this make you want to have a COKE?



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

Does this make you want at Coke MORE or LESS?

Or does this make you want to have a Pepsi?

I'll bite my tongue as to what I THINK. But what do you think?  Is ads like this now "ok" with everyone? Or is it something we should be boycotting again, or do boycotts not work anymore?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Why, because there was a gay looking black dude?

Pepsi is a private company. If they want to include gays in their commercial that's up to them.

I think they are misguided but I dont work for their marketing team so all I can do is continue not to buy Pepsi. 

Also, gay dude or not it was a dumb commercial. I know the girl at the counter is someone famous but I couldn't tell you who. Maybe I would've liked it if I were 20.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Makes my coffee even more desireable.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I can’t not buy their products any more than I already don’t. 
It’s getting to where all the corporations are pushing filth.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't drink coke or pepsi. If they can afford to pay them fools to market there stuff they don't need my money.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Aint drank a sodapop in 30 years. Too much salt which makes feet swell up.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

What it really does is make me wonder why they pay people all that money to think up crap like that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The CEO of PepsiCo said she didn’t want the business of any one who owned guns or voted for Trump.
I am happy to accommodate her and spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As for any soda, I don't know when I quit, it had to be +20 years ago. Costco has flavored, zero calorie waters, and after the gym or in the summer, they are perfect.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That was one stupid commercial.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Slippy said:


> That was one stupid commercial.


They actually paid someone a lot of $$$ to produce that!

If a guy has any stomach issues , besides battery acid there's not much worse you can do to your stomach lining than drink soda. Has a PH of around 3. Better to have some bourbon at PH4!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Feast on wine or fast on water
And your honour shall stand sure,
God Almighty’s son and daughter
He the valiant, she the pure;
If an angel out of heaven
Brings you other things to drink,
Thank him for his kind attentions,
Go and pour them down the sink.

GK Chesterton


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

NOT much better >>>>>> Coke commercial that is some kind of black heritage commercial that ends with celebrating Obammy taking office - THERE"S A PUKER !!!!


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> NOT much better >>>>>> Coke commercial that is some kind of black heritage commercial that ends with celebrating Obammy taking office - THERE"S A PUKER !!!!


ought to be a christian soda drink where we can send our money to a company with christian values. What about RC cola? Maybe they are better. That or maybe Faygo, I know that one is really popular around the detroit area. Not sure of many other brands. Besides walmart brand, maybe that be better. Not taste wise, just the soda having tasteful moral values. yum... tastes like morality, that's good enough taste any good christian wants!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll just have a good ole beer, please.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Steven said:


> ought to be a christian soda drink where we can send our money to a company with christian values. What about RC cola? Maybe they are better. That or maybe Faygo, I know that one is really popular around the detroit area. Not sure of many other brands. Besides walmart brand, maybe that be better. Not taste wise, just the soda having tasteful moral values. yum... tastes like morality, that's good enough taste any good christian wants!


Good point. Ya know it was against the religion of Mormons to drink soda pops for years..up until the church bought Pepsico so the big dogs in charge decided it was Ok for them to drink Pepsi. Now all old Texas ******** was raised on Arrahhha C colas with a moon pie backer for breakfast. Swinging quickly over to Walmart they have one of my favorite child hood drinks called Grapette. It comes in a can and tastes just like it did 65 years ago. Full of all kinds of healthy ingredients like high fructose corn syrup..artificial flavors etc. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grapette


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Good point. Ya know it was against the religion of Mormons to drink soda pops for years..up until the church bought Pepsico so the big dogs in charge decided it was Ok for them to drink Pepsi. Now all old Texas ******** was raised on Arrahhha C colas with a moon pie backer for breakfast. Swinging quickly over to Walmart they have one of my favorite child hood drinks called Grapette. It comes in a can and tastes just like it did 65 years ago. Full of all kinds of healthy ingredients like high fructose corn syrup..artificial flavors etc.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grapette


Moon Pies for breakfast LOL I assume you have bacon with that?


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Coke sux!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Tango2X said:


> Coke sux!!


Used to drink gallons of the stuff mixed 50/50 with Black Jack back in the old sinning days. It could make a person handsome..smart and tough. I think it was the caffeine which caused the issue combined with the carbonation to force the mix into the bloodstream it seemed like the more of a it a sinner drank the more wider awake they got. It was nothing to wind up trying to write hot checks in Dallas at 3 AM. Funny but the same hooch mixed with water just made folks sleepy like drinking beer or wine.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

8 Oclock coffee....Columbian Peaks type whole bean! Grind it super fine expresso grind (POWDER) and use two mega heaping table spoons for 12 cups of water! Best Coffee in the world! https://www.walmart.com/ip/Eight-O-...MInoKTkbit4AIVCUsNCh2D1wvIEAQYAiABEgIrqfD_BwE


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We use the John Wayne manly man method. Thats preground Folgers in a dirty cup. We dont do any sissy yuppie coffe bean grinding stuff in these parts. lol.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The CEO of PepsiCo said she didn't want the business of any one who owned guns or voted for Trump.
> I am happy to accommodate her and spend my money elsewhere.


She's not the CEO anymore.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I could have been enjoying my Coke long before all that Pepsi nonsense came to it's conclusion.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> We use the John Wayne manly man method. Thats preground Folgers in a dirty cup. We dont do any sissy yuppie coffe bean grinding stuff in these parts. lol.


Yup! Only sissies wash their coffee mug. 
The inside should be as black as the Ace of Spades.

I like my old canteen cup I brought back from Nam. It is a 1963 West Bend. When I was first married I worked a second job as maintenance man at our church and used to bring it with me to work for coffee. Man, it was "well seasoned". One of the nice church ladies took it upon herself to wash it for me. My wife, who was church secretary, gently let her know not to be messin' with my cup!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@bigwheel and @rice paddy daddy ;

Funny story, my first "real" job was in Texas way back in the Reagan era and I was not a coffee drinker...that is until the first day on the job when my new boss, a sho' 'nuff real Texan named Sam (Houston might have been his middle name?) walked me over to the coffee bar at the office, grabbed a cup from the top shelf (could have been used, could have been new, I have no idea) and poured me a full cup of the blackest tar that I had ever seen.

I drank coffee out of that cup for at least 6 months and to be honest with you, I never thought of washing it out. One day, I was at the coffee bar with one of the old-timers, Glenn-Ray. Ole Glenn-Ray was about 60 years old then and ole Glenn-Ray was never married...he might of been gay, might not, no one knew...AND no one gave a shit because he was a damn fine lumber salesman.

Anyway, ole Glenn-Ray was in the coffee bar when I showed up to fill my cup and he looked down at my coffee cup then up at me through his glasses perched low on his nose and squealed in his East Texas Feminin drawl..."Boy, gimme yo damn coffee cup and lemme clean that dirty sumbitch up. It is naaaaaaaaaassssttttyy!

That ole (gay?) feller then commenced to clean my coffee cup squeaky clean and handed it back to me with a smile. Glenn-Ray was a good man.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> We use the John Wayne manly man method. Thats preground Folgers in a dirty cup. We dont do any sissy yuppie coffe bean grinding stuff in these parts. lol.


Yep, used to be cowboy coffee and strain it through your teeth. Problem is, I have somewhat less teeth now...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> Yep, used to be cowboy coffee and strain it through your teeth. Problem is, I have somewhat less teeth now...


Teeth? Drinking field coffee made with water full of Agent Orange runoff rotted mine out several decades ago. :vs_coffee:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

StratMaster said:


> Yep, used to be cowboy coffee and strain it through your teeth. Problem is, I have somewhat less teeth now...


About 2 years ago around Thanksgiving Time, me and Mrs Slippy were having a field day cooking and baking and eating all kinds of delicasies and shit when I cracked a damn tooth in my mouth. It was the upper fang tooth I believe they call it an incisor or some such nonsense and damnit if that tooth mostly fell out on the spot.

So I go to my dentist and he suggests I get an implant. Ok I say, until I see the cost! OH CRAP! Well Mrs Slippy don't want to sport around with an extremely handsome man with a tooth missing so I get the implant done. Dentist pulls out the DeWalt drill and starts to drill jam shit into my mojuth and I woke up 4 months later with a brand new incisor!

Technology! Aint it great?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Steven said:


> Does this make you want at Coke MORE or LESS?
> 
> Or does this make you want to have a Pepsi?
> 
> I'll bite my tongue as to what I THINK. But what do you think? Is ads like this now "ok" with everyone? Or is it something we should be boycotting again, or do boycotts not work anymore?


I haven't drank a Coke or Pepsi in years, or any of the generic cola's.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Yep, used to be cowboy coffee and strain it through your teeth. Problem is, I have somewhat less teeth now...


Lack of teeth is also a prob for old snuff dippers. Hard to keep the cud from falling out.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> About 2 years ago around Thanksgiving Time, me and Mrs Slippy were having a field day cooking and baking and eating all kinds of delicasies and shit when I cracked a damn tooth in my mouth. It was the upper fang tooth I believe they call it an incisor or some such nonsense and damnit if that tooth mostly fell out on the spot.
> 
> So I go to my dentist and he suggests I get an implant. Ok I say, until I see the cost! OH CRAP! Well Mrs Slippy don't want to sport around with an extremely handsome man with a tooth missing so I get the implant done. Dentist pulls out the DeWalt drill and starts to drill jam shit into my mojuth and I woke up 4 months later with a brand new incisor!
> 
> Technology! Aint it great?


How did you fall asleep for four months? That sounds sorta unusual.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> How did you fall asleep for four months? That sounds sorta unusual.


Excellent question my good man...

I suspect that Mrs Slippy's been drugging me for years...:vs_frown:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

That commercial makes me want to DO coke...…!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The commercial is a flop IMHO; and I can't trill, and I don't want to...and...and...Coke and Pepsi ain't that different.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Who was the blond wench ? Is she some sort of celebrity ?


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Aint drank a sodapop in 30 years. Too much salt which makes feet swell up.


It has been about 18 years for me. Once in a blue moon I order out lunch at work, and the local italian beef joint has a lunch special that includes a can of pop. I normally give it away but thought hell, Ill try on again. maded it about 1/3 of the way through a can of 10-2-4. God.. how did I drink that awful crap back in the day? I'd rather drink machine coolant.


----------



## Rev316 (Apr 9, 2015)

*nah*

I've not had a soda in probably 5 yrs; so meh....
I'll stick to my tea, coffee, water, organic juice, etc....& if they want to promote their debauchery; so be it. pray for them and we will or will not see them on the other side.


----------

